# 55+ Thinking of joining my teenagers - have 2005 Bianchi Lynx



## Yale84 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thinking of joining my older teenage sons on their trail rides. I use a road bike primarily now.

I have a 2005 Bianchi Lynx in the garage that I used to a few years back for light mtb rides. It is in decent condition, but my sons tell me I should consider getting a full-suspension bike or a newer hardtail with 27.5 or 29 inch wheels and a stiffer shock. They say these are better on the joints.

I was thinking about simply upgrading the Bianchi, which has 26 inch wheels, because I am only 5’6” tall and concerned that a bike with a bigger wheelset might be a bit challenging at my age (soon to be 56). Thought I could upgrade the front fork and maybe the disk brakes (currently Hayes MX2).

First of all, is it wise to join the boys. They are taller, more athletic, less fearful, and definitely more nimble cyclists than I am. Not likely that we would hit difficult tails at the outset, but in a year or two, who knows?

Second of all, is it worthwhile to upgrade my Bianchi or better to purchase new. Who knows if I will be able to hang with them on their treks. If I can upgrade, any suggestions on a fork that would fit the headset or on brakes?

If I were to purchase a new bike, what should I think about? Thx. Jhp


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Any issues that may arise when a 50+ person is MTB’ing with teenagers can be resolved with six easy-to-remember words:

Wait for me at the bottom.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe wait to upgrade or buy new after you spend some time on the trails again. Make sure that you plan to keep riding before laying out the cash.

That being said, I'd suggest a new bike vs upgrading a 13 year old 26". You'd be ok on 29 or even 27.5 at your height.

Enjoy it!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^What he said.
Don't underestimate the new wizz-bang tech to fun factor of a new bike though.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Check this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-d...-mtb-w-judy-fork-upgrade-buy-new-1087875.html


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

We old guys don't have much time left, so we can't afford to mince words. Let me just spell it out as clearly as possible: That old clunker is only worth the price of scrap. Throwing cash at it is a waste. Buy yourself something three years old or newer. 

Now let's look at the benefits of being a senior rider. First, with a little work, you can become stronger than those young whippersnappers. Snowflakes don't have your level of determination. On the trail, if you beat them, you'll be the hero: an old guy who is faster than the young studs. If they beat you... Who cares? There's no shame in getting beat by someone half your age. 

Get yourself a better bike, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

RustyIron said:


> We old guys don't have much time left, so we can't afford to mince words...
> 
> Get yourself a better bike, you'll be glad you did.


If you can afford it, I agree.

If your boys are willing to spend time with their old man, it's priceless.

Maybe look at something like:
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/spectral/2018/spectral-al-6-0

If you think you need to go the upgrade route,

Forks for "old" 26 wheels and a straight 1-1/8 steerer tube aren't so easy to find, but they're out there I suppose:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manitou-Ma...534865?hash=item5d7fa5dc91:g:GjQAAOSwHxFbW3~D
or
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RockShox-3...535856?hash=item5d7fa5e070:g:fEUAAOSwyXVbW4AZ


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm nearing 56 and LOVE getting to spend time with my boys riding. They have to wait for me, but they seem to appreciate having a dad who gets out there with them.

I agree with the previous posters. Don't waste any money on a bike that old. Put some smoother tires on it and use it to beat around the neighborhood or ride on the street.

Depending on the terrain you have, a decent hard tail may be all you need. I ride in the Colorado mountains, so full suspension is not a requirement, but is very desirable. I've ridden in places like Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky where, frankly, a decent HT is really all I'd want.

If cost is a significant concern, consider a quality used bike. If your local market doesn't have much to offer in used bikes, there are lots of bikes on sites like Pinkbike where you can get a bike shipped to you. I'm sure your boys would LOVE to help in your search!

Enjoy,

AM.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

IMO you would be stupid not to buy a new bike and ride the crap out of it, and yourself.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

56 here also. I ride with my sons (and their friends) every chance I get. I wait for them at the top and they wait for me at the bottom. I buy the first round of beers and then they take turns buying (they're 28 and 30).

Oh, remember this: Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill. 

Ride on!


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

chuckha62 said:


> Oh, remember this: Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill.
> 
> Ride on!


I think the saying that best fits me is.... the older I get, the faster I WAS!

AM.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Fixed it for you ;$



M-80 Rider said:


> Any issues that may arise when a 50+ person is MTB'ing with teenagers can be resolved with seven easy-to-remember words:
> 
> I'll wait for you at the bottom.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Exactly.

What reason can you have for not going out there and kicking butt!

To the OP: Buy a really good full suspension bike, ride fast, take chances, crash, get up, then do it again.

It'll be a cold day in hell when my kids beat me down the hill!



Travis Bickle said:


> IMO you would be stupid not to buy a new bike and ride the crap out of it, and yourself.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

riding a nice quality bike really makes the experience a joy, treat yourself to a nice bike it will have you wanting to ride more


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Consider a 29er, you will get a lot less rattled and beat up. If your trails are rougher, consider a full susp bike, but hardtails are great for smooth to a bit rough. 
You will never regret taking this opportunity to ride with your boys, even if this only lasts a year or two. Get a good bike and you'll keep up better, and enjoy the riding more, - and ride more and keep your fitness after the boys are grown.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Do it! Your kids will be grown up before you know it. Spend as much time with them as you can. Also, don't even think about spending money on your old bike. Buy the best dual-supension bike you can afford and ride it as often as you can.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

I was looking at the same decision, upgrade a 10 year bike with 26" wheels or buy new. After doing a few demo rides I am thoroughly convinced the new bikes are so much better. They also are crazy expensive. Bare bones full suspension bikes on sale will run you $2k and a decent mid level bike is easily in the $4-$5K range.

If you are going to do a bunch of riding, say 50 or more rides in the next 12 months, spend the money for sure. Fewer rides and it depends on how fat your wallet is.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

keep in mind when buying a bike you can usually get last years model at a heck of deal


----------

